# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  كيف تتعرف على الوصلات الغير أصلية؟

## mohamed73

أهم عيوب استخدام وصلات غير أصلية:  مشاكل في المزامنة.مشاكل في الشحن.تدمير للجهاز نفسه.حرارة مرتفعة تؤدي إلى إفساد الملحق.إفساد مدخل المقبس إن كان الكابل غير مناسب تماماً
 قامت أبل بتخصيص صفحة في موقعها الرسمي  لتوضيح بعض نماذج التقليد وكيف يبدو الأصلي. وذكرت أبل أن كابلاتها يكون  مكتوب عليها “Designed by Apple in California Assembled in China” وبعدها  مباشرة رقم مسلسل مكون من 12 أو 17 رقم. وأيضاً العلبة الخاصة بالملحق يكون  عليها لوجو MFi التالي:  الكابل الأصلي يبلغ سعره في موقع أبل 20$ عبر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]، وتكون الكابلات “المعتمدة” في نطاق سعري قريب ويمكن معرفته من الصورة التالية:  الأمر نفسه للمحول من Mini USB إلى Ligntning والذي يبلغ سعره 20$ في الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  وكذلك المحول من الشاحن القديم 30pin إلى Ligntning والذي تبيعه أبل مقابل 30$ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ربما تكون أسعار ملحقات أبل الأصلية  مرتفعة، وأحياناً لا يراها البعض بالجودة الكافية. لكن عليك أن تكون حذراً  في شراء الشواحن والكابلات لجهازك، فلا يعقل أن تسبب فساداً لجهازك الذي  يبلغ سعره 700-800 دولار مقابل توفير 20$ ثمناً لوصلات أصلية.

----------


## محمود المصرى

مشكورررررررررر

----------


## th3j0cker

شكرااا موضوع غاية في الروعة

----------

